# coon hound traits?



## lndixon (Jun 26, 2010)

I know dogs are alot like people,they all have different personalities.but What makes a breed differ from the other.This breed is known for this,and  this breed is known for that.what is redbone known for,bluetick,english, plott,walker, and so on. not trying to  stir the pot,just looking for the breed standard facts.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 26, 2010)

Walker is known for slick treeing idiots..
Blues are known to be slow as crap trailing hounds and not tree..
English are known to bark and babble all the time and sound like yard dogs..
Plotts are known to eat other dogs..
Redbones well they are known to do nothing..


----------



## black an tan man (Jun 26, 2010)

an black an tans are know to be the best at ever thang lol


----------



## bad mojo (Jun 26, 2010)

and AMERICAN LEOPARD HOUNDS have a head full of common sense and are extremly intellagent do,nt forget their are 7 breeds of coonhounds


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 26, 2010)

Well its really about the blood lines of them. They all have good and bads. Its really about what you like. 

IMO
Walker-fast to get deep, tree minded, hotter nose
Blues- trail dog, usually good nose, accurate, little slower to tree
English- I dont know never hunted with many
B&T I dont know
Plott-dont know 
Redbone- similiar to Blue from what I have seen
American Leopard Hounds- nice actin dog with sense..tree dog but have only hunted with 1

Thats my take. There are good and bad in all and its all about the traits you like. I myself hate for a dog to pull up quick or not be able to work bad tracks. I also like something a little different. Guess thats why I like the houndier type coon dogs.


----------



## holler tree (Jun 27, 2010)

walker-run in a straight line get deep and still miss the coon
bluetick-run in small circles and eventually tree the coon they should have treed 2 hrs ago
black and tan-show dog. almost everyone has given up on trying to make a coon dog out of one. 
plott-alligator primarily used in hunts to clean off the tree
redbone- dont usually make a coondog untill the age of 5. 
american leopard- where did this one come from ???
english-hunt in a zig zag pattern treeing every coon in the   woods in a timely fashion.    

Ga dawg you know blueticks got the babbling thing covered that was just wrong.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 27, 2010)

ga dawg said:


> walker is known for slick treeing idiots..
> Blues are known to be slow as crap trailing hounds and not tree..
> English are known to bark and babble all the time and sound like yard dogs..
> Plotts are known to eat other dogs..
> redbones well they are known to do nothing..



that's funny stuff right there!  Lol


----------



## 027181 (Jun 27, 2010)

lndixon said:


> I know dogs are alot like people,they all have different personalities.but What makes a breed differ from the other.This breed is known for this,and  this breed is known for that.what is redbone known for,bluetick,english, plott,walker, and so on. not trying to  stir the pot,just looking for the breed standard facts.


----------



## lndixon (Jun 27, 2010)

Well this is pretty good! maybe i should have added alittle  more salt before i started to 
you guys are funny


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 27, 2010)

bad mojo said:


> and AMERICAN LEOPARD HOUNDS have a head full of common sense and are extremly intellagent do,nt forget their are 7 breeds of coonhounds



sorry only 5
Treeing walker Coonhound-great for comp hunting, especially in the summertime when all the leaves are on the tree and nobody can tell that the coon is actually not in it.
Redbone Coonhound-  just famouse bc of where the red fern grows have not seen one yet thats any good
American Bluetick Coonhound- all around good dog
English Coonhound-   great dogs as long as they are BLUE
Black And Tan Coonhound Never owned one
I dont know much about the Leopard i know they used to be a cur but now they are hounds, does it say Coonhound on the papers?
and as for the Plott i use them to coonhunt but they are not "coonhounds" they are Plott Hounds.  Never seen a set of plott papers with Coonhound on it


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 29, 2010)

holler tree said:


> walker-run in a straight line get deep and still miss the coon
> bluetick-run in small circles and eventually tree the coon they should have treed 2 hrs ago
> black and tan-show dog. almost everyone has given up on trying to make a coon dog out of one.
> plott-alligator primarily used in hunts to clean off the tree
> ...




pretty much accurate. stay away from sackett jr dogs and you can get away from alot of slick treeing, scatter brained dogs

one exception, timely by your means may be different than others.  hahaha


I hunted in a redbone breed qualifying hunt of some sort in bama years back. that was the sorriest bunch of hounds i had ever seen. After a few minutes of playing around our feet i suggested the handlers "encourage" the pups to hunt or we were going back with 2 dogs scratched. pups ended up being 3 and 4 years old.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 29, 2010)

Man ya'll tough on the Redbones!  LOL.  That's why I like them though, when you get a good one then its special.  Everybody has a good walker...  There is very few nice Redbones out there but I can't get away from them.  I should have 4 dual champions in my kennel this fall.  Come hunting with me and maybe I can change your mind on "all Redbones".  They're not world beaters, just dogs that I'm proud to own.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 29, 2010)

i think everybody wants a nice dog of the "other breed" your absolutely right though. walkers are everywhere, cause they are proven and you have options close. i couldnt start to tell you were to go looking for a nice red/b&t pup. they arent advertised as much. nor as many to advertise. i would love to have a screamin mouthed plott or black and tan that would hunt hard and wide like a walker. just aint happened yet. jarvis umpheirs in Mississippi had the closet thing to it at one point. and he was half walker at that.  

half the fun is irritating folks about breed. as long as they tree and please you, thats all that matters


----------



## holler tree (Jun 29, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> Man ya'll tough on the Redbones!  LOL.  That's why I like them though, when you get a good one then its special.  Everybody has a good walker...  There is very few nice Redbones out there but I can't get away from them.  I should have 4 dual champions in my kennel this fall.  Come hunting with me and maybe I can change your mind on "all Redbones".  They're not world beaters, just dogs that I'm proud to own.



sorry ryan I did think of you when I posted that . were gonna have to meet up and turn em loose one night. I sold my male dog that I had been putting all that time into somebody wanted him a little more than I did so now I'm starting on a young female we got from missouri. hows that english pup of yours doing?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2010)

*Walker foxhound*, uh, I mean coonhound: All have some amount of brain damage. Developed by breeding beagles to german shepherds. Run deer, foxes, and box turtles. Tree hornet and squirrel nests by sight. Sound like somebody is stepping on their tail or beating them with a stick when they strike and run, if you can find one that isn't a silent-trailer. Follow the blue and red dogs to the tree with the coon in it, then eat them up and run them off so it looks like they treed it when you get there. 

*Bluetick:* Sounds like a coonhound. Looks like a coonhound. Trees coons. Sometimes coons that passed by three days ago or more and are now twenty-five miles away in the next county. 

*Black and Tan:* Same as bluetick, except trees coons that passed by six months ago. There is a coon skeleton in the tree when you finally find your dog treed in Nebraska. Trip over their ears a lot.

*English:* Walkers disguised as coonhounds. Sometimes act like coonhounds. Don't tree as many squirrel and hornet nests as walkers. 

*Redbone:* hotter-nosed bluetick with red fur. If you find a goodun, it's a durn goodun. You only have to look through seven or eight hundred of them to find  a good one. Love to tree in ground holes and will dig themselves out of sight in the ground like a mole while you walk fifty miles in circles trying to locate the muffled barking.

*Plott:* Fine dogs for hunting either coon or bear. Except when you shoot the coon/bear out, they all go into a psychotic killing frenzy, pack up, drag you down, bite you all over, and chase you back to the truck where you sit bleeding with the doors locked and the windows rolled up for a few hours while they circle the truck growling until they calm down and get friendly again.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 29, 2010)

Personally, I have hunted with some sorry dogs of all breeds. I think walkers are just the main breed by numbers, so you seem to have more "good" dogs than other breeds but it's just a numbers game. 

Example, at the club I used to hunt with, 90% hunted walkers, the other 10% was, in order of preference bluetick, english (glorified bluetick) and the stray plott and black and tan. No one had a redbone that I remember but one guy came from somewhere east of ATL one night and had a good one. 

Now with that many walkers, say 90 out of 100 of the dogs total there, if you had 10 that were good that would be equal to the one out of 10 blueticks that was good, but people don't look at it that way.

I don't care what breed a dog is, as long as it's a good dog to ME. 

And some of the best competition hunts I went on were the grade cast. Man we TREED some coons with them dogs, and had a good time to boot! 


T


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 30, 2010)

Exactly! Look at some of the big time historical reproducers in Walkers and one of them has like 3400 pups and another has about 2500 pups. Heck you can add all the dogs on the Redbone list and not have as many pups as one of those big tim stud dogs.


----------



## luvtohunt (Jun 30, 2010)

Hunt what pleases you and who cares what everybody else thinks about what breed your dog is.......if you are satisfied then hunt on! I personally have hunted with more walkers than any other, but that is just my preference, maybe it's because they are hard headed like me and that's why i get along with them so well, i understand them. All in all it's nothing more than personal choice!!


----------



## turkeyfool1987 (Jun 30, 2010)

*walker dogs*

Ive hutned with everything but a plott hound. And hands down i take a walker over all the rest put together. I guess b/c all the best dogs ive hunted with have been walkers. although i love to hear a black and tan or bluetick run a track with them heavy bawls, it just like finding a needle in a hay stack to find a goodun. The way you described the redbone, my friend you are dead on the money and couldnt be anymore right. I can tell right away when one goes to diggin, man that brings back memories of long unsuccesful nights. And last but not least! I hope i never see another english Hound!!!!!!!


----------



## Prorain (Jun 30, 2010)

Well let's start like this B&T use to hunt with a man (rest his soul)had a couple of BIG one's and were pretty good dogs just BIIGGG and goofy almost like they was 1/2 bloodhound,Blueticks not got much to say kinda balanced on them,English ain't hunted with many but not really impressed,PLOTTS I LIKE MINE!,Redbones good in the movies and have seen some god awful ones and handfull of surenuff coonhounds,Walkers there are so many to look at that by #'s they are just a dog to me never really liked a breed that lies so much but they are quick.


----------



## 027181 (Jun 30, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> sorry only 5
> Treeing walker Coonhound-great for comp hunting, especially in the summertime when all the leaves are on the tree and nobody can tell that the coon is actually not in it.
> Redbone Coonhound-  just famouse bc of where the red fern grows have not seen one yet thats any good
> American Bluetick Coonhound- all around good dog
> ...



 im glad someone said it i dont think anyone believed me last time i told someone on here the beloved leopard hound was just an over grown cur


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 30, 2010)

Well they used to be leopard curs so I would imagine so.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree with you guys on hunt what you like.  Can't anybody call me colorblind bc I currently own reds, walker, english, and leopards.  I like traits of all of them.   Holler Tree, the english is a FIRE CRACKER!  One of the nicest young dogs I've ever hunted.  I gave half ownership to a youth and he lacks very few points from being a three-way champion at a year and a half.  Nice mouth and a 120± bark a minute tree dog.  I had a good price on him but glad I put him in good hands.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 30, 2010)

Throwback said:


> Personally, I have hunted with some sorry dogs of all breeds. I think walkers are just the main breed by numbers, so you seem to have more "good" dogs than other breeds but it's just a numbers game.
> 
> Example, at the club I used to hunt with, 90% hunted walkers, the other 10% was, in order of preference bluetick, english (glorified bluetick) and the stray plott and black and tan. No one had a redbone that I remember but one guy came from somewhere east of ATL one night and had a good one.
> 
> ...





ArmyTaco said:


> Exactly! Look at some of the big time historical reproducers in Walkers and one of them has like 3400 pups and another has about 2500 pups. Heck you can add all the dogs on the Redbone list and not have as many pups as one of those big tim stud dogs.


Yall ever wonder WHY there are so many walkers? Its because they are best at doing what these hounds are bred for..If you think thats wrong..Youve been living under a rock for years!! If redbones and blues and other breeds were SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD...Do you not think more people would be hunting them I mean if the other breeds could move a track and put a coon up like a walker..I'd own me one but they cant..Some can but its hard to come by..I've heard it and heard it and heard folks say..That dang bluetick hunts like a walker!! Why you think they say that? Its because the WALKER dog is a measuring stick for ALL the other breeds..As of now these other breeds aint doing so well


----------



## Throwback (Jun 30, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall ever wonder WHY there are so many walkers? Its because they are best at doing what these hounds are bred for..If you think thats wrong..Youve been living under a rock for years!! If redbones and blues and other breeds were SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD...Do you not think more people would be hunting them I mean if the other breeds could move a track and put a coon up like a walker..I'd own me one but they cant..Some can but its hard to come by..I've heard it and heard it and heard folks say..That dang bluetick hunts like a walker!! Why you think they say that? Its because the WALKER dog is a measuring stick for ALL the other breeds..As of now these other breeds aint doing so well





Or it could be because the walker's owners are the biggest braggarts and showmen around. 




T


----------



## Throwback (Jun 30, 2010)

I think some of these boys feel threated by the leopard dogs. 


T


----------



## 027181 (Jun 30, 2010)

Throwback said:


> I think some of these boys feel threated by the leopard dogs.
> 
> 
> T



If that was directed towards me you need 2 look at my avatar Throwback I only hunt curs 

but i was thinking about crossing to a hound if anyone knows what the best  hound to make a cross with would be


----------



## 027181 (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.walkerhound.com/ 

sorry i just had to


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 30, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall ever wonder WHY there are so many walkers? Its because they are best at doing what these hounds are bred for..If you think thats wrong..Youve been living under a rock for years!! If redbones and blues and other breeds were SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD...Do you not think more people would be hunting them I mean if the other breeds could move a track and put a coon up like a walker..I'd own me one but they cant..Some can but its hard to come by..I've heard it and heard it and heard folks say..That dang bluetick hunts like a walker!! Why you think they say that? Its because the WALKER dog is a measuring stick for ALL the other breeds..As of now these other breeds aint doing so well


 
Don't you own you 1?

my Blue dog hunts like a walker.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 30, 2010)

If you can't process all of this you can read the breed standard it tells you pretty much all of this but just not in laymans terms. But if you've been in coonhunting for awhile i guess you understand they nailed it on the head. The hunting traits can be more defined by the breeding of the breed you choose so you might want take some notes on what traits some people breed into their hounds to get more of what you want.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 1, 2010)

Throwback said:


> Or it could be because the walker's owners are the biggest braggarts and showmen around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe but its hard not to be I guess when a walker wins almost every major hunt held anywhere..Winter,summer,spring and fall..You see the cream rise to the top


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 1, 2010)

as for all the walker hype, this is the way i look at it.
The main reason COMPETITION hunters hunt walkers is because they are HOT nosed dogs, wich comes in really good for treeing on all those feeders that yall use.  Yall need something thats gonna hit that hot track (that a collie could tree on) so that yall can get your points. And if you have bad luck on the draw and get casted with a guy that does not have a feeder you always have the back up (slick tree fool) thats gonna get deep fall treed on nothing and get you some points especially this time of year when all the leaves are on the tree. I never have understood how you can get points (circled or not) on tree that you dont find a coon in. I could understand it if its an obviouse den.
The rest of us that dont comp hunt just enjoy hunting with the dog.  we not trying to win money or get our face in magazine. i really dont care what breed you use its gonna take a lot longer if the dog has to actually hunt for the coon work the trail and tree it. Not just run it up a tree 15 yrds at the most from a bucket.


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 1, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Walker is known for slick treeing idiots..
> Blues are known to be slow as crap trailing hounds and not tree..
> English are known to bark and babble all the time and sound like yard dogs..
> Plotts are known to eat other dogs..
> Redbones well they are known to do nothing..



i got a english i  bet you wouldn't say that about!!!!


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 1, 2010)

The man behind the lead has alot to do with it, i know alot of the hounds potential is natural you just have to make the right moves to turn him into the hound you want.



Every hound in its own breed is gonna be diffrent,
Ive handled walker dogs that will kick dirt in your face and you have to have a 4 wheeler to keep up with them,and ive hunted some that will just hunt the woods out.Same for a english hound.

Know on to the boo ticks and redbones im not knockin blue and red dogs but dang ypu talkin about takin there time they dont get in a hurry on nuthin,but i will tell you this one of the baddest hounds ive ever hunted against was a blue dog a few years back and he was nice get struck drive a track and have ricky in the end.


It really jus boils down to how much natural ability the dog has and how far you can kick em in tha a s s!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 1, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> as for all the walker hype, this is the way i look at it.
> The main reason COMPETITION hunters hunt walkers is because they are HOT nosed dogs, wich comes in really good for treeing on all those feeders that yall use.  Yall need something thats gonna hit that hot track (that a collie could tree on) so that yall can get your points. And if you have bad luck on the draw and get casted with a guy that does not have a feeder you always have the back up (slick tree fool) thats gonna get deep fall treed on nothing and get you some points especially this time of year when all the leaves are on the tree. I never have understood how you can get points (circled or not) on tree that you dont find a coon in. I could understand it if its an obviouse den.
> The rest of us that dont comp hunt just enjoy hunting with the dog.  we not trying to win money or get our face in magazine. i really dont care what breed you use its gonna take a lot longer if the dog has to actually hunt for the coon work the trail and tree it. Not just run it up a tree 15 yrds at the most from a bucket.


----------



## Jarred (Jul 1, 2010)

Walkers are known to slick tree and bark at there own fartss
Blueticks are as slow as they come
Redbones are good dogs if you can break them
Plots like to eat other dogs
Black & Tans are good all around dogs
Cur dogs are mixed up so much its hard to find a straight one
English dogs are good tree dogs but a little slow on track


HUNT BLACK & TAN!!!


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 1, 2010)

X 2


----------



## Old Blue21 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well this is the way i look at it
Walkers Are quick and Slick tree alot
Blueticks take their time and get it right but usually last to tree
English are quick and honest
Plotts Very gritty and r usually bear or hog dogs
Black&Tans Some are Tree dogs and others aint worth two cents

But no matter what in all dogs... Some are good and Some are bad no matter the breed


----------



## luvtohunt (Jul 2, 2010)

At some point and time all breeds will act stupid and they will all slick tree. Its only in what you like, its just too much fun rippin one another about what you got compared to what they got!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2010)

All kidding and  aside, I grew up coon and bear hunting, used to hunt almost every night for years; and I have owned all of the above except the leopard curs at some time or another. I have seen some really good dogs in all the breeds, but it seems like 80-90% of dogs are worthless regardless of the breed or who their daddy was. Hunt enough of them, and the breed sterotypes go out the window. As my daddy used to say, "I don't care if it's purple with green stripes and its ears grow out it's butt, if it'll tree a coon right, it's a coon dog."    The best all-around coon dogs I probably ever hunted with were a line of Timber Chopper redbones that my dad used to keep. The absolute fastest dog I ever had was a big, dark, long-eared bluetick from an eastern NC bloodline. He could take a track that the other dogs couldn't even smell and move it like a hot track. I've seen him strike a track a quarter-mile behind a pack of "fast"  walkers working the same track and blow right through them like Earndhart going through lap traffic and tree the coon way ahead of them. He would hold a split tree like he was glued to it, and if he barked up a tree you could bet your house, wife's jewelry, and truck that there was a coon in that tree. I've had Plotts that were as gentle and laid-back as they could be. I had a blue English dog once that was the best bear dog I ever owned. I turned him on his first bear when he was ten months old and he was literally hanging off its butt when it finally climbed several miles and hours later. I've found that impressive papers don't always make an impressive dog, one of the best all-around coon dogs I owned was half-plott and bluetick with no papers on either side of the family. Nobody hunts black-and-tans much any more, but I've seen some awfully good ones around here when I was growing up. I never really owned a walker that I was satisfied with all-around, but I've hunted with some good ones. Also, coon hunting is a totally different game here in the mountains, and it takes a totally different dog to be a good coon dog here than it does in the flatlands. To tree coons here, you have to have a deep-hunting dog with a nose on him and a will to find a coon and stay treed until you can walk miles of steep mountains to find and get to him. The hot-nosed competition type dogs just don't do well here. My dad bought a grand night champion dog once that was something to behold in the flat farm country, but every other dog we owned would outhunt it big-time here in the mountains.


----------



## lndixon (Jul 2, 2010)

This post is sure enough good reading.I think i'll start me a book and put all this in it


----------



## Prorain (Jul 3, 2010)

Everybody hunts what they hunt for a reason,I hunt mine mainly because a friend of mine got me one at the hog festival in Abbeville,Ga and told me "Lets see what we can make him hunt"that was my first Plott near bout 12 years ago.I really liked his drive,his heart,and his abilities coon,hog it didn't matter to him he just wanted to hunt.I have yet to run with another dog period like that till now,oh yea he's a Plott also and you know what the next one I have will be a..................................Plott because that's what I hunt.I don't consider buying another breed just because some people do cause as a Plott owner I strive to only better the breed that I hunt.


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 25, 2010)

What? No more comments? THey have got to be a few more out there somewhere.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jul 26, 2010)

So what i have learned from this is that. Walkers make it happen, English watch it happen, Blueticks wonder what happen, plots make lots of pain happen and leapord curs make me wonder what happened. LOL


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 26, 2010)

Go leapord hounds!!!


----------



## coon hunter1996 (Jul 27, 2010)

this is the way i see it...
walker-hot nose, fast, slick tree, good competition dogs
blueticks- good all around dog run in there and tree a coon, some are kinda slow, and cold nose dogs..
english-kinda like a bluetick and walker mixed together
plott-mean as crap 
black and tan- slow and well slow and will eventually will tree a coon after bout an hour of runnin him
redbone- dont do nothing but sit and stare at ya and are lazy


----------

